# Few new XR2 pics in the sun.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Seeing as it's nice and sunny today (well it is here in Yorkshire anyway ) I thought I'd wake the old girl up out of winter hibernation and take a few pics. 
Would also give me a chance to check my recent machining with Menzerna PO85 Final Finish is strong direct sunlight.

Since I last posted some pics, I've changed the indicators back to the original amber (after doing a poll of opinion on here the orange preference won, and I wanted to do it anyway).














































And also I've been removing all the previous carbon fibre trim from the dash, put the door handles, heater controls etc. back to their original finish, removed the red 4 point harnesses and put the original seatbelts back in, fitted a new leather geatknob and put the original Ford head unit back in - tapes wayhay!! :lol:.

I've still to repaint the red Sparco seat mounts in matt black, but I've to remove the seats for that, so a job for another day, and a little alternative trimming on the door panels.



















And the direct sun shots on the paint

Roof









Bonnet









I still need to source and fit some OE pepperpots, but this is how it stands as of now.

Cheers for looking
Viper


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Looking very nice and "wet" I like that very much. Definately a cedit to you.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the Sierra Cosworth steering wheel more.

Great example of an XR2

Edit: sorry just re-read. Wheels


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now i have said this once but that is one AMAZING looking car. :doublesho

It looks newer than new.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

absolutely stunning xr2 PV:argie:
i quite like the wheels its got on already:thumb:


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

this is nice. ford is my brand so love when people take care of them. i have 9 fords now and i hope they all will be as mint as this.!! and my baby is an Xr4i 1990. and only one left in norway 

fantastic work.!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

adamf said:


> I like the Sierra Cosworth steering wheel more.
> 
> Great example of an XR2


Thanks :thumb:

So do I, but I meant the alloys, not the steering wheel


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Stuinng Car PV credit to old skool fords mate


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> absolutely stunning xr2 PV:argie:
> i quite like the wheels its got on already:thumb:


Cheers fella :thumb:

So do I but I've been progressively trying to make the exterior of the car look as standard spec as possible and although that would mean going for the OE 'pepperpots' I just can't bring myself to drop down 2 inches in wheel size. So, the next best option is to go for something 'Ford' from the correct period i.e mid-late 80s, and the only wheel I've seen on other XR2s that looks right are the S1 RST / RS1600i 7 spokes. Not 100% decided yet and of course, finding a set good enough would be no easy task.

Thanks to all for the comments :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

What about some nice Cossi Rims?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks even better than the first time I saw it.
It is a credit to you PV. :thumb:
It does suit the orange glad you decided to change them back.
One of the all time greats and fantastic example, of a modern classic.

Gordon


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW :detailer: :thumb: fantastic result there, I've been looking at a few on Ebay for months now wishing i could do what you have done. you just saved me a few grand :lol:

pics like that, of this aged car are a credit to this site and its members :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Cheers fella :thumb:
> 
> So do I but I've been progressively trying to make the exterior of the car look as standard spec as possible and although that would mean going for the OE 'pepperpots' I just can't bring myself to drop down 2 inches in wheel size. So, the next best option is to go for something 'Ford' from the correct period i.e mid-late 80s, and the only wheel I've seen on other XR2s that looks right are the S1 RST / RS1600i 7 spokes. Not 100% decided yet and of course, finding a set good enough would be no easy task.
> 
> Thanks to all for the comments :thumb:


I might have access to a set for you PV, if your interested of course.

I think there were two types of RS7's though if i'm not mistaken? one had curved edges on the spokes, the other was more sharp looking....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

something like this maybe? althoughi would have them painted in sliver myself:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FORD-ALLOY-RS...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:2|240:1318


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Gorgeous motor mate, however, wheels = OEM FTW


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

stunning car mate, wish i had the room id have another of these car's best car i ever owned :thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice old school motor in beautiful condition, a real credit to you m8


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Car looks stunning matey:argie:, can beat old skool fords i wish i still had my capri


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

That is special! I absolutely adore mk1 XR2's!

I still have the option to buy the one I was offered, but I don't currently have the money or time to do it!

Lovin that tho, its awesome!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking great!!!!

I would agree with the Ford 7 spokes, I think they would look nice....

And now you new get to do an oldskool mix tape yeah!!!!

You'll be out driving around with the bird trying to slip the hand next......

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> something like this maybe? althoughi would have them painted in sliver myself:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FORD-ALLOY-RS...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:2|240:1318


That's the style, yes and agreed they'd have to be standard silver finish if I was doing it.



edthedrummer said:


> I might have access to a set for you PV, if your interested of course.
> 
> I think there were two types of RS7's though if i'm not mistaken? one had curved edges on the spokes, the other was more sharp looking....


The ones with curved edges are normally 17" and too big for my car, or at least all the ones I've seen are that size (some S1 RST owners fit them as a big wheel upgrade to maintain the factory look).

Thanks for the offer and I'll have a think about it as I've not fully decided what to do yet. Plus I'd need to sell these ones to fund it and trouble is although the wheels and tyres are all mint and barely done any mileage, the low prices of wheel/tyre packages these days would mean I'd get hardly anything for them, and that makes me want to keep them for a while longer. Cheers anyway, mate and I'll let you know if I decide :thumb:



caledonia said:


> Looks even better than the first time I saw it.
> It is a credit to you PV. :thumb:
> It does suit the orange glad you decided to change them back.
> One of the all time greats and fantastic example, of a modern classic.
> ...


Cheers, Gordon :thumb: Yes, it does look better with the orange doesn't it? well we think so anyway  and am glad I changed them. Although the whereabouts of the original ones is a total mystery - I've not sold them but can't find them anywhere  The ones on now I had to buy new.

And thanks for all the comments everybody :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking great as always PV
Your wheel discussion is interesting. I really like the pepperpots. Don't know if I am alone in that one or not. The 7 spoke RS's are nice, but if you are gradually turning the car back to original (or near) spec then my vote would be to go for the 'pots.
Why is it you don't want to give up two inches? I reckon they look the business on XR2's, and on your one...........
Anyway, gives you a bit more tyre to bling up with Z16 or your dressing of choice


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

swiftshine said:


> Looking great as always PV
> Your wheel discussion is interesting. I really like the pepperpots. Don't know if I am alone in that one or not. The 7 spoke RS's are nice, but if you are gradually turning the car back to original (or near) spec then my vote would be to go for the 'pots.
> Why is it you don't want to give up two inches? I reckon they look the business on XR2's, and on your one...........
> Anyway, *gives you a bit more tyre to bling up with Z16 or your dressing of choice*


That's a very interesting point and I've not thought about it like that before :thumb:

I know I can't get it totally back to standard spec, and tbh. I don't want to 'undo' any of the things that make it better (all mechanical upgrades etc.) and I'm never going to put the _'less than supportive'_  OE seats back, and refit rear seats etc. (have a job on as sold them years ago :lol. It's just a case of creating the 'illusion' from a distance or at first glance that it's not modified, and the only real instant give away now is the rims.

As for being reluctant to drop down in wheel size to the pepperpots (which I do like btw.), it's only really because at 13" they don't fill the arches properly unless the car's lowered, and although these cars are now long past the days of falling into the hands of 'chavs', I'd still rather keep the standard ride height to avoid being mistaken for one (if I don't already that is  :lol.

Anyways, thanks for your input, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning mate, 1st class. :thumb:
Wish I still had my red one now.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

If you have kept the rolling radius the same when you put the new wheels on then the 'pots with the correct ratio sidewalls will fill the arches just as much, it's just an illusion that they don't. Have you still got your pepperpots?
And how long ago was it you put the current wheels on? Might be an idea, if you still have them, to try them on and see what you think. You might just find that your tastes are changing as you age and you will like the standard look now. Just a thought.

I know how you feel about some of the mods. I would keep some of them too, like the induction set-up, exhaust etc, as they improve the car without making it look chavy. I'm not one of these 'standard at all costs' brigade of classics fans. I think a subtle drop in ride height would fit into that category as well, if you felt it improved the look with standard wheels. Obviously not _slammed_, but with a small drop and 'pots you would never get accused of looking like a barry boys cruiser.:lol:

Food for thought anyway.

I'm off to look for pics of a standard XR2 just to jog my memory.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You're spot on there - it is just an illusion really as the rolling radius difference between 185/60 tyres on a 13" and 195/45 on a 15" is negligable and certainly nothing you'd detect by eye.

Sadly I don't have them anymore, no, otherwise I'd have had 'em back by now  They went onto an old Fiesta that used to be my daily runner about 10 years ago. Damn shame as they were mint as well and were still wearing the original factory fit Pirelli tyres. I could really kick myself for not keeping them :wall: :wall:



Gleammachine said:


> Absolutely stunning mate, 1st class. :thumb:
> Wish I still had my red one now.


Cheers, Rob :thumb: you got any old pics of it by any chance?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fan-bloody-tastic mate :thumb:, not only an amazing finish but also love that you're putting the car back to 'standard'. 

I had an '89 XR2 back when I was 19 and insurance was well over a grand a year, the joy's of living at home :lol:. Had so many years of great driving and fun with that car. Even then when I hadn't even heard the word 'detailing', I was known to take
off the bumpers to fully SRP behind them 

Hopefully one day you'll venture a bit further down South so I can actually see it in the flesh, it would bring back so many memories.

What LSP have you got on it, or what are you planning on using ?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

As for the comment about fitting the RS 7 spokes would really suit it, I had these as an option on the 1.4 Sport I had before I could afford the XR2.

I love the mod's as well Viper :thumb: and I bet those seats are better then the originals...ha ha


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers ads2k :thumb:

LSP is normally Natty's 'Red' but after the pass over with the Menz 85 final finish, I decided to put some of my Zym0l Carbon on (as I use that on all the bodykit anyway, so thought I'd lay some down on the paint whilst I was at it).

That was quite a few weeks back though so what you're actually seeing there is many layers of Serious Performance Show Detailer which I wipe the car down with every few days to remove bits of dust etc. that settle on it in the garage.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks stunning mate. A lot of hard work for a well earned result. I have never owned one of these myself but a mate of mine had three on the trot and they are cracking cars IMHO. Nice to work on to from what I can remeber (mate always had me working on them for him).


----------



## evo360 (Oct 3, 2008)

the car looks better then when it left the factory nice work had a couple myself over the years not as good as yours dont want sell ???


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Cheers, Rob :thumb: you got any old pics of it by any chance?


Unfortunately not mate, didn't really take many pics back in the day, only ones I had the ex kept or destroyed along with my 944 pics.:wall:

Had the optional 7 spoke RS alloys on mine other than the K&N totally standard.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nevermind, Rob just thought I'd ask as I'd have liked to see it . Best wheel choice as well, the 'RS' options - extremely rare to find any with those on these days. 

evo360 - thanks for the kind words, but not for sale I'm afraid


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

STUNNING !!!! Pepperpots are the way to go !!! But RS1600i 7 spokes are a nice wheel !!!!

Credit to ya PV


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

lovley! i need say no more!


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

:doubleshoimmaculate! love that interior


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks mint :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

You still need to put these super t's on from my garage!! £100 if you will be kind to free me up some space


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> That's the style, yes and agreed they'd have to be standard silver finish if I was doing it.
> 
> The ones with curved edges are normally 17" and too big for my car, or at least all the ones I've seen are that size (some S1 RST owners fit them as a big wheel upgrade to maintain the factory look).
> 
> Thanks for the offer and I'll have a think about it as I've not fully decided what to do yet. Plus I'd need to sell these ones to fund it and trouble is although the wheels and tyres are all mint and barely done any mileage, the low prices of wheel/tyre packages these days would mean I'd get hardly anything for them, and that makes me want to keep them for a while longer. Cheers anyway, mate and I'll let you know if I decide :thumb:


I'm sure these are 15's or 16's, i'm thinking 15's. i'll see if he's still got them and a rough price and then you've got the info if you decide on something.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks fantastic. I still like the original Pepper Pot wheels.


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

deffo with you on the RS 7 spokes m8, I had some myself on an XR2 years ago but they were'nt the normal series 1 ones, they had a big centre cap that covered the bolts with red painted RS engraved in it. No idea what they where originally off though lol


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Try some supersport alloys, they always looked well on xr2 challenge cars. I will try and get some photos of my 16v on here sometime soon.


----------



## Koniyoto (May 7, 2008)

What an awesome thread for a fantastic car!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice!, that car is stunning, i like the original XR2 wheels.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Get an RS steering wheel, they are the business and I would go for the S seven spokes for as much originality/period design as possible, even try to get some pepperpots maybe.

Looks great by the way, great finish on a bit of ford heritage


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

never had any feelings towards this model, but like a fine wine, when looked after becomes something a bit special.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Stunning finish on the paint for such an old car.

Can't say I'm a fan of the wheels, just stick the Escort RS2000 wheels on there, the OEM ford wheels do look a lot better imho.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

oh its a rather fine example :argie:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

21/10, fecking stunning!


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

STUNNING Pit VIpEr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

A...MAZ...ING...

I am loving it very muchly indeed...

I am not feeling the pedals tho, a bit too Maxy P for my liking... 

The rest tho, is utterly utterly stunning...


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

thats is one gorgeous car, have you ever thought of putting fiesta zetec s wheels on it? :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice looking car. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

That looks bloody brilliant pit! I love this car! now my wallpaper


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thankyou everybody for the kind comments :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

wow! I love it!!!!! My first car was an XR2. That one is simply amazing!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> wow! I love it!!!!! My first car was an XR2. That one is simply amazing!!


Thanks very much  Bet that cost you in insurance!? My first car was a 950 Pop Plus and I think that was almost £400, although we're talking the mid nineties prices here.


----------



## kevinmcm19 (Dec 28, 2006)

brilliant looking car iv always loved old fords


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning example of an old skool classic...a credit to your efforts


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

if it had pepperpots on it id be in love 

love and kisses!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that is superb matey - real credit to your attention to detail :thumb:

I think it will look good with the 7 spokes, but I'd love to see it on the pepper pots as well. I think the stock look would just look so cool


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

looks well mate.. i see you also changed the centre badge on the wheel.. nice..


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning xr2 get the rs7s on that will be the finishing touch


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

I honestly don't think that any cars of "this time" will look so great when people are looking back at them in 20 years!

Tis bloody gorgeous!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> if it had pepperpots on it id be in love
> 
> love and kisses!


Bilmey, Paul - where the did you suddenly appear from? Thought you'd gone do detail Lord Lucan's Roller or something :lol: :lol: Give us a PM, mate to catch up 



fezzy89 said:


> looks well mate.. i see you also changed the centre badge on the wheel.. nice..


Not much gets past you is there, 'eagle eyes'?  - Thanks, mate :thumb: :thumb:

And a big thanks to everyone else for the kind words - means a lot, cheers


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I have said it before, and will say it again, this car is fookin awesome!!! A credit to you P.V. Stunning car!!

IMO, the S1 RST alloys would look sweeeeeet on it!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

That looks very much like an MR2 gearknob!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ian 20VT said:


> That looks very much like an MR2 gearknob!


Nope :lol: It's from my previous daily use car that I had before my current Puma


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

very similar to this re-stitched one though!


----------



## Chris RB (Aug 11, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ian 20VT said:


> very similar to this re-stitched one though!


Yes, it is very similar to that one, in fact it's almost identical apart from mine has the shift pattern embossed into the leather on the top. I was lucky that both cars had the same gear layout .


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Wanna swap? :wave:

One of my favourite DW cars, that. 

How about Fiesta RS1800 wheels? Saw them on one years ago when I had my white F plate XR2 and fell in love.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Wanna swap? :wave:
> 
> One of my favourite DW cars, that.
> 
> How about Fiesta RS1800 wheels? Saw them on one years ago when I had my white F plate XR2 and fell in love.


Sorry, Andy it's mine for keeps  

There was a white one on the show circuit a few years ago with the RS1800 rims on (might have been the same one?) and I agree, it did really suit the car. I did want to make sure any Ford OE replacement was from the correct period '83-'89, but I could make an exception. I think I'll photoshop them and a few different ones on and see what it looks like 

Cheers, mate


----------



## 10 ft man (Feb 6, 2009)

this is a fine example of perfection!!


----------



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

OMFG......think I'm gonna give up with my XR2i......awesome mate. Do you show it at all, was thinking Fiesta in the Park next weekend for instance?


----------



## autoshinesvjnr (Apr 10, 2009)

nothing else to be said apart from WOT A MOTOR!


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning....Absolutely Stunning !:thumb:


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

Fancy having a go at a much larger black car???? Truly awesome fella, truly awesome.

I love the old fords, and to see this XR2 in such superb condition really does make me go all warm and fuzzy inside......glad you took the pics before the rain came out today....I got caught in it in York, in nowt but my shorts and a t-shirt!! 

Lovely mota, IMO don't go for the RS rims that someone showed on fleabay, there'll be something else out there that suits her perfectly :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mate that is beautiful!!! Gorgeous!!!! OMG i want!!!!

You selling?:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm in love with your car PV!:argie:


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

absolutely lovely ... what a car!!


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

What a sweet car! and great attention to detail...amazing


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Only just found this thread. That engine is crazy clean, not to mention the rest of the car. Bucket seats look great too.

I had a C reg Mk1 when I was a student and thought that was a good fun light car to chuck around. This must be a hoot to drive.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Has to be one of (if not) the best I have seen:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow great. That is an amazing car. It looks fantastic.
Are those aftermarket or origanl rims?
What make are the seats, Sparco?Recaro?Cobra:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ricey7 said:


> Wow great. That is an amazing car. It looks fantastic.
> Are those aftermarket or origanl rims?
> What make are the seats, Sparco?Recaro?Cobra:thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:

These are aftermarket alloys but they will soon be coming off to be replaced with the OE XR2 pepperpots (probably with Toyo R888s).

The seats are Cobra Imola 2; composite shell FiA approved race seats and they are on Sparco side mounts. I'm considering getting these partly retrimmed in some Ford material the same as was on the original seats.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever get bored of this thread being dug up and seeing your car PV!


----------

